# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أبيات شعر قيلت في النساء ( شاركي )

## أم شهد

حافظ إبراهيم
مَن لي بِتَربِيَةِ النِساءِ فَإِنَّها
في الشَرقِ عِلَّةُ ذَلِكَ الإِخفاقِ
الأُمُّ مَدرَسَةٌ إِذا أَعدَدتَها
أَعدَدتَ شَعباً طَيِّبَ الأَعراقِ
الأُمُّ رَوضٌ إِن تَعَهَّدَهُ الحَيا
بِالرِيِّ أَورَقَ أَيَّما إيراقِ
الأُمُّ أُستاذُ الأَساتِذَةِ الأُلى
شَغَلَت مَآثِرُهُم مَدى الآفاقِ
أَنا لا أَقولُ دَعوا النِساءَ سَوافِراً
بَينَ الرِجالِ يَجُلنَ في الأَسواقِ
يَدرُجنَ حَيثُ أَرَدنَ لا مِن وازِعٍ
يَحذَرنَ رِقبَتَهُ وَلا مِن واقي
يَفعَلنَ أَفعالَ الرِجالِ لِواهِياً
عَن واجِباتِ نَواعِسِ الأَحداقِ
في دورِهِنَّ شُؤونُهُنَّ كَثيرَةٌ
كَشُؤونِ رَبِّ السَيفِ وَالمِزراقِ
كَلّا وَلا أَدعوكُمُ أَن تُسرِفوا
في الحَجبِ وَالتَضييقِ وَالإِرهاقِ
لَيسَت نِساؤُكُمُ حُلىً وَجَواهِراً
خَوفَ الضَياعِ تُصانُ في الأَحقاقِ
لَيسَت نِساؤُكُمُ أَثاثاً يُقتَنى
في الدورِ بَينَ مَخادِعٍ وَطِباقِ
تَتَشَكَّلُ الأَزمانُ في أَدوارِها
دُوَلاً وَهُنَّ عَلى الجُمودِ بَواقي
فَتَوَسَّطوا في الحالَتَينِ وَأَنصِفوا
فَالشَرُّ في التَقييدِ وَالإِطلاقِ
رَبّوا البَناتِ عَلى الفَضيلَةِ إِنَّها
في المَوقِفَينِ لَهُنَّ خَيرُ وَثاقِ
وَعَلَيكُمُ أَن تَستَبينَ بَناتُكُم
نورَ الهُدى وَعَلى الحَياءِ الباقي-------------------

----------


## أم شهد

أحمد شوقي
قم حي هذي النيرات حي الحسان الخيرات
واخفض جبينك هيبة للخرد المتخفرات
زين المقاصر والحجال وزين محراب الصلاة
هذا مقام الأمهات فهل قدرت الأمهات
لا تلغ فيه ولا تقل غير الفواصل محكمات
وإذا خطبت فلا تكن خطبا على مصر الفتاة
اذكر لها اليابان لا أمم الهوى المتهتكات
ماذا لقيت من الحضارة يا أخي الترهات
لم تلق غير الرق من عسر على الشرقي عات
خذ بالكتاب وبالحديث وسيرة السلف الثقاة
وارجع إلى سنن الخليقة واتبع نظم الحياة
هذا رسول الله لم ينقص حقوق المؤمنات
العلم كان شريعة لنسائه المتفقهات
رضن التجارة والسياسة والشؤون الأخريات
ولقد علت ببناته لجج العلوم الزاخرات
كانت سكينة تملأ الدنيا وتهزأ بالرواة
روت الحديث وفسرت آي الكتاب البينات
وحضارة الإسلام تنطق عن مكان المسلمات
بغداد دار العالمات ومنزل المتأدبات
ودمشق تحت أمية أم الجواري النابغات
ورياض أندلس نمين الهاتفات الشاعرات
ادع الرجال لينظروا كيف اتحاد الغانيات
والنفع كيف أخذن في أسبابه متعاونات
لما رأين ندى الرجال تفاخرا أو حب ذات
ورأين عندهم الصنائع والفنون مضيعات
والبر عند الأغنياء من الشؤون المهملات
أقبلن يبنين المنائر للنجاح موفقات
للصالحات عقائل الوادي هوى في الصالحات
الله أنبتهن في طاعاته خير النبات
فأتين أطيب ما أتى زهر المناقب والصفات
لم يكف أن أحسن حتى زدن حض المحصنات
يمشين في سوق الثواب مساومات رابحات
يلبسن ذل السائلات وما ذكرن البائسات
فوجوههن وماؤها ستر على المتجملات
مصر تجدد مجدها بنسائها المتجددات
النافرات من الجمود كأنه شبح الممات
هل بينهن جوامدا فرقٌ وبين الموميات
لما حضن لنا القضية كن خير الحاضنات
غذينها في مهدها بلبانهن الطاهرات
وسبقن فيها المعلمين إلى الكريهة معلمات
ينفثن في الفتيان من روح الشجاعة والثبات
يهوين تقبيل المهند أو معانقة القناة
ويرين حتى في الكرى قبل الرجال محرمات

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من المواضيع التي أحبها، جزاك الله خيرا
ناشدتها بكتاب الله حرمتنا *** ولم تكن بكتاب الله ترتدع
فاخر نطمت ثم قالت وهي مغضبةٌ *** أأنت تتلو كتاب الله يا لكع
اذهب تبغ لنا نخلا ومزدرعاً***كما لجيراننا نخل ومزدرع
إيت الخليفة فاخدعه بمسألهٍ *** إنّ الخليفة للسؤال ينخدع
طبعا هذه الأبيات للتنويع فقط، وإلا فعندي هذه :-
وصفراءَ مثلي، في هواها جَليدةٌ *** على نُوَبِ الأيام والعيشَةِ الضَّنكِ
تُريكَ ابتساماً دائماً وتهلُّلاً *** وصَبراً على ما نابَها وهيَ في الهُلك
فلو نَطقتْ يَوماً لقالتْ: أظنُّكُم *** تَخالونَ أنِّي من حِذارِ الرَّدى أبكي
فلا تَحسبوا دَمعي لوجدٍ وجدتُه *** وقد تدمعُ الأجفانُ من كَثرةِ الضِّحك

----------


## أم شهد

سرّني مروركِ الطيب ، بارك الله فيكِ  :Smile: 
ولازلت أنتظر أبياتًا أخرى

----------


## الذاكرة لله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك المولــــــى خيرا اختي أم شهد  

*************
أمي

*************

الأُمُّ مَـدْرَسَــةٌ إِذَا أَعْـدَدْتَـهَـ  ا 
أَعْـدَدْتَ شَعْبـاً طَيِّـبَ الأَعْـرَاقِ 
الأُمُّ رَوْضٌ إِنْ تَـعَهَّـدَهُ الحَـيَــا 
بِـالـرِّيِّ أَوْرَقَ أَيَّـمَـا إِيْــرَاقِ 
الأُمُّ أُسْـتَـاذُ الأَسَـاتِـذَةِ الأُلَـى 
شَغَلَـتْ مَـآثِرُهُمْ مَـدَى الآفَـاقِ

- حافظ إبراهيم -

************

----------


## أم شهد

أسعدني مروركِ ، بارك الله فيكِ 
نريد أيضًا أبياتًا أخرى في فضل الأم ، ودور المرأة ، ومدح المرأة العفيفة الشريفة ، ومدح المرأة المجاهدة المكافحة ، وذم المرأة الشريرة  :Smile:

----------


## أم معاذة

وقد كُنتِ لا تَرضينَ منهم بِما أرى*** منَ الضيمِ لي فاليومَ كيفَ رَضيتِ؟
وأَقْسمتِ ألاّ تقبلي قول كاشِحٍ ***  كَذوبٍ فلِمْ أقسمتِ ثُمّ نَسيتِ؟

----------


## أم شهد

أحسنت أم معاذة  :Smile: 
وهذه القصيدة لحسان بن ثابت - رضي الله عنه - يعتذر فيها عما قيل في شأن أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها- :
حصان رزان ما تزن بريبة = وتصبح غرثى من لحوم الغوافل 
حليلة خير الناس دينا ومنصبًا = نبي الهدى والمكرمات الفواضل ِ
عقيلة حي ٍ من لؤي ٍ بن غالب = فِرام المساعي مجدها غير زائل ِ
مهذبة قد طيب الله خيمها = وقاها من كل سوءٍ و باطل
فإن كنت قد قلت الذي قد زعمته = فلا رفعت صوتي إلي أناملي
وإن الذي قد قيل ليس بلائط = بها الدهر بل قول امرءٍ بي ماحل
فكيف وودي ما حييت ونصرة = لآل نبي الله زين المحافل 
له رتب عال على الناس كلهم = تقاصر عنه سَورةُ المتطاول 
رأيتك وليغفر لك الله حرة = من المحصنات غير ذات موائل
حصان رزان ما تزن بريبة = وتصبح غرثى من لحوم الغوافل
----------------
وأضيف هذا البيت الذي أحبه لأحمد شوقي
وإذا النساء نشأن في أميّةٍ = رضع الرجال جهالة وخمولا
----------------
وهذين البيتين لأبي فراس الحمداني
وفيت وفي بعض الوفاء مذلةٌ = لآنسةٍ في الحيّ شيمتها الغدر
وقورٌ وريعان الصبا يستفزها = فتأرن أحيانًا كما يأرن المُهْرُ

----------


## أم شهد

أين الأديبات يا بنات المجلس  :Smile: 
*هذه الأبيات الجميلة لأبي الفضل العباس بن الأحنف
يمدح أخلاق جارية اسمها فوز
إنّي طَرِبتُ إلى شمسٍ إذا طلَعَتْ 
كانَتْ مشارقُها جوفَ المقاصيرِ     
شَمسٌ مُمَثَّلَةٌ في خَلْقِ جارية ٍ   
كأنّما كَشحُها طيُّ الطَّوامِيرِ    
ليسَتْ من الإنسٍ إلا في مناسبة ٍ 
ولا منَ الجِنّ إلا في التّصاويرِ   
فالجسمُ من لؤلؤٍ والشّعرُ من ظُلمٍ 
والنَّشرُ من مِسكة ٍ والوَجهُ من نورِ    
إنّ الجَمالَ حَبَا فَوْزاً بخِلعتِه 
حذواً بحَذوٍ وأصْفَاها بتحويرِ    
كأنّها حينَ تَمشي في وصائفِها 
تخطو على البَيْض أو خُضْرِ القواريرِ !
*

----------


## أم شهد

*وهذه الأبيات لأبي العلاء بن المعري
إذا كانتْ لكَ امرأةٌ حَصانٌ
فأنتَ مُحَسَّدٌ بَينَ الفَريقِ   
فإنْ جَمعَتْ إلى الإحصانِ عَقلاً
فبُورِك مُثمِرُ الغُصنِ الوَريق    
---------
*

وهذه الأبيات لخليل مطران
أَدْمَـاءُ فَتَّانَـةٌ   لَـعُـوبٌ       
خَفِيفَـةٌ مَـا لَهـا قَـرَارْ
كُلُّ مَكَـانٍ تَكُـونُ  فِيـهِ      
يُقْلِقُـهُ وَثْبُهَـا    مِــرَارْ	 	 	
كَأَنَّهَـا طَائِـرٌ    حَبِيـسٌ       
فِي قَفَصٍ يَبْتَغِي    الْفِـرَارْ
لَطَافَةٌ فِي بَدِيـعِ    حُسـنٍ       
وَرِقَّةٌ فِـي مِـزَاِج   نَـارْ	 	 	
صَغِيـرَةٌ أَمْرُهَـا   كَبِيـر        
وَهَكَذَا الْشَّأْنُ فِي  الصِّغارْ
حَارَ بِهَا فِكْـرُ    وَالِدَيْهـا       
وَالْفِكْرُ فِي مِثْلِهَـا   يَحَـارْ

----------


## أم معاذة

يا ابنة الأقوام إن لمتِ فلا *** تَعْجَلي اللوْم حتى تسألي
فإذا أنْتِ تبينت التي*** عندَها اللوْم فلومي واعذلي

----------


## أم شهد

*أحسنت أم معاذة 
لكن أين باقي الأديبات ؟
أريدها موسوعة تجمع شعر النساء لامثيل لها على الشبكة !
وكلما جمعنا أبياتًا استفدنا مما فيها من حكمة أو لغويات.
ملاحظة : لا نريد أبياتًا لعابد الطاغوت نزار قباني
ولا نريد أبياتًا تحوي غزل صريح وكلام خادش للحياء
نريد أبياتًا فيها حكمة .

وهذه أبيات لأبي العلاء المعري
مَهرُ الفتاةِ، إذا غَلا، صَونٌ لها
من أنْ يَبُتّ عَشيرُها تَطليقَها     
هوِيَ الفراقَ، وخافَ من إغرامه 
فأدامَ، في أسبابِهِ، تَعليقَها     
ولَرُبّما وَرِثَتْهُ، أو سبَقَتْ بها 
أقدارُ مِيتَتِها، فكانَ طليقَها     
--------------
وهذه أيضًا لأبي العلاء المعري
تزَوّجْ، إن أردْتَ، فتاةَ صِدْقٍ
كَمُضْمَرِ نِعمَ، دامَ على الضّميرِ    
إذا اطّلَعَ الأوانسُ لم تَطلّعْ 
إلى عُرُسٍ تَمُرُّ، ولا أميرِ     
*

----------


## أم شهد

*وهذه قصيدة جميلة لبشار بن برد
يا ليلتي تزداد نكرا .. مِن حُبِّ من أَحْبَبْتُ بِكْرَا
حَوْرَاءٌ إِنْ نَظَرَتْ إِلَيْكَ .. سَقَتْكَ بالعينين خَمرا
وكأن رجع حديثها .. قِطَعُ الرِّيَاضِ كُسِينَ زَهْرَا
وكأن رحت لسانها .. هاروت ينفث فيه سحرا
وَتَخَال ما جَمَعَتْ عَلَيْه .. ثيابَها ذَهَباً وعِطْرَا
وكأَنَّهَا بَرْدُ الشراب .. صفا ووافق منك فطرا
جِنـيَّةٌ إِنْسـِيَّةٌ .. أو بين ذاك أجلُ أمرا
وكفاك أني لم أحط .. بشكَاة ِمن أحْبَبْتُ خُبْرَا
إذا مقالة زائـرٍ .. نثرت لي الأحزان نثرا
متخشعاً تحت الهوى .. عشرًا وتحت الموت عشرا
تنسي الغويّ معاده .. وتكون للحكماء ذكرا
-------

وهذه القصيدة لعنترة بن شداد
لعُوبٌ بأَلْبابِ الرّجال كأَنَّها
إذا أَسْفَرَتْ بَدْرٌ بدا في المَحَاشِدِ    
شَكَتْ سَقَماً كيْما تُعَادَ وما بها 
سِوَى فَتْرة ِ العيْنَين سقْمٌ لِعائِدِ    
منَ البيض لا تلْقاكَ إلاَّ مَصونَة ً  
وتمْشي كَغُصْنِ البانِ بينَ الولائِدِ    
كأَنَّ الثُّريَّا حينَ لاحَتْ عَشيَّة ً 
على نحرها منظومة ٌ في القلائدِ    
منعَّمة الأطرافِ خودٌ كأنها 
هلالٌ على غصنِ من البانِ مائدِ     
حوَى كلَّ حسن في الكواعبِ شخْصها 
فليسَ بها إلاَّ عيوبُ الحواسدِ  
-------

وهذا البيت الجميل أيضًا لعنترة
وأَغُضُّ طرفي ما بدَتْ لي جارَتي 
حتى يُواري جارتي مأْواها   
*

----------


## أم شهد

وهذه معلقة الأعشى كاملة  :Smile: 
ودّعْ هريرة َ إنْ الركبَ مرتحلُ،	وهلْ تطيقُ وداعاً أيها الرّجلُ؟ 
غَرّاءُ فَرْعَاءُ مَصْقُولٌ عَوَارِضُها،	تَمشِي الهُوَينا كما يَمشِي الوَجي الوَحِلُ 
كَأنّ مِشْيَتَهَا مِنْ بَيْتِ جارَتِهَا	مرّ السّحابة ِ، لا ريثٌ ولا عجلُ 
تَسمَعُ للحَليِ وَسْوَاساً إذا انصَرَفَتْ	كمَا استَعَانَ برِيحٍ عِشرِقٌ زَجِلُ 
ليستْ كمنْ يكره الجيرانُ طلعتها،	ولا تراها لسرّ الجارِ تختتلُ 
يَكادُ يَصرَعُها، لَوْلا تَشَدّدُهَا،	إذا تَقُومُ إلى جَارَاتِهَا الكَسَلُ 
إذا تُعالِجُ قِرْناً سَاعة ً فَتَرَتْ،	وَاهتَزّ منها ذَنُوبُ المَتنِ وَالكَفَلُ 
مِلءُ الوِشاحِ وَصِفْرُ الدّرْعِ بَهكنَةٌ	إذا تَأتّى يَكادُ الخَصْرُ يَنْخَزِلُ 
صدّتْ هريرة ُ عنّا ما تكلّمنا،	جهلاً بأمّ خليدٍ حبلَ من تصلُ؟ 
أأنْ رأتْ رجلاً أعشى أضر بهِ	لِلّذّة ِ المَرْءِ لا جَافٍ وَلا تَفِلُ 
هركولة ٌ، فنقٌ، درمٌ مرافقها،	كأنّ أخمصنها بالشّوكِ منتعلُ 
إذا تَقُومُ يَضُوعُ المِسْكُ أصْوِرَة ً،	والزنبقُ الوردُ من أردانها شمل 
ما رَوْضَة ٌ مِنْ رِياضِ الحَزْنِ مُعشبةٌ	خَضرَاءُ جادَ عَلَيها مُسْبِلٌ هَطِلُ 
يضاحكُ الشمسَ منها كوكبٌ شرقٌ	مُؤزَّرٌ بِعَمِيمِ النّبْتِ مُكْتَهِلُ 
يَوْماً بِأطْيَبَ مِنْهَا نَشْرَ رَائِحَة ٍ،	ولا بأحسنَ منها إذْ دنا الأصلُ 
علّقتها عرضاً، وعلقتْ رجلاً	غَيرِي، وَعُلّقَ أُخرَى غيرَها الرّجلُ 
وَعُلّقَتْهُ فَتَاة ٌ مَا يُحَاوِلُهَا،	مِنْ أهلِها مَيّتٌ يَهذي بها وَهلُ 
وَعُلّقَتْني أُخَيْرَى مَا تُلائِمُني،	فاجتَمَعَ الحُبّ حُبّاً كُلّهُ تَبِلُ 
فَكُلّنَا مُغْرَمٌ يَهْذِي بصَاحِبِهِ،	نَاءٍ وَدَانٍ، وَمَحْبُولٌ وَمُحْتَبِلُ 
قالتْ هريرة ُ لمّا جئتُ زائرها:	وَيْلي عَلَيكَ، وَوَيلي منكَ يا رَجُلُ 
يا مَنْ يَرَى عارِضا قَد بِتُّ أرْقُبُهُ،	كأنّمَا البَرْقُ في حَافَاتِهِ الشُّعَلُ 
لهُ ردافٌ، وجوزٌ مفأمٌ عملٌ،	منطَّقٌ بسجالِ الماءِ متّصل 
لمْ يلهني اللّهوُ عنهُ حينَ أرقبهُ،	وَلا اللّذاذَة ُ مِنْ كأسٍ وَلا الكَسَلُ 
فقلتُ للشَّربِ في درني وقد ثملوا:	شِيموا، وكيفَ يَشيمُ الشّارِبُ الثّملُ 
بَرْقاً يُضِيءُ عَلى أجزَاعِ مَسْقطِهِ،	وَبِالخَبِيّة ِ مِنْهُ عَارِضٌ هَطِلُ 
قالُوا نِمَارٌ، فبَطنُ الخالِ جَادَهُما،	فالعَسْجَدِيّة ُ فالأبْلاءُ فَالرِّجَلُ 
فَالسّفْحُ يَجرِي فخِنزِيرٌ فَبُرْقَتُهُ،	حتى تدافعَ منهُ الرّبوُ، فالجبلُ 
حتى تحمّلَ منهُ الماءَ تكلفة ً،	رَوْضُ القَطَا فكَثيبُ الغَينة ِ السّهِلُ 
يَسقي دِياراً لَها قَدْ أصْبَحَتْ عُزَباً،	زوراً تجانفَ عنها القودُ والرَّسلُ 
وبلدة ٍ مثلِ ظهرِ التُّرسِ موحشة ٍ،	للجِنّ بِاللّيْلِ في حَافَاتِهَا زَجَلُ 
لا يَتَمَنّى لهَا بِالقَيْظِ يَرْكَبُهَا،	إلاّ الذينَ لهمْ فيما أتوا مهلُ 
جاوزتها بطليحٍ جسرة ٍ سرحٍ،	في مِرْفَقَيها إذا استَعرَضْتَها فَتَل 
إمّا تَرَيْنَا حُفَاة ً لا نِعَالَ لَنَا،	إنّا كَذَلِكَ مَا نَحْفَى وَنَنْتَعِلُ 
فقدْ أخالسُ ربَّ البيتِ غفلتهُ،	وقدْ يحاذرُ مني ثمّ ما يئلُ 
وَقَدْ أقُودُ الصّبَى يَوْماً فيَتْبَعُني،	وقدْ يصاحبني ذوالشَّرة ِ الغزلُ 
وَقَدْ غَدَوْتُ إلى الحَانُوتِ يَتْبَعُني	شَاوٍ مِشَلٌّ شَلُولٌ شُلشُلٌ شَوِلُ 
في فِتيَة ٍ كَسُيُوفِ الهِندِ قد عَلِمُوا	أنْ لَيسَ يَدفعُ عن ذي الحيلة ِ الحِيَلُ 
نازعتهمْ قضبَ الرّيحانِ متكئاً،	وقهوة ً مزّة ً راووقها خضلُُ 
لا يستفيقونَ منها، وهيَ راهنة ٌ،	إلاّ بِهَاتِ! وَإنْ عَلّوا وَإنْ نَهِلُوا 
يسعى بها ذو زجاجاتٍ لهُ نطفٌ،	مُقَلِّصٌ أسفَلَ السّرْبالِ مُعتَمِلُ 
وَمُستَجيبٍ تَخالُ الصَنجَ يَسمَعُهُ 	إِذا تُرَجِّعُ فيهِ القَينَةُ الفُضُلُ 
منْ كلّ ذلكَ يومٌ قدْ لهوتُ به،	وَفي التّجارِبِ طُولُ اللّهوِ وَالغَزَلُ 
والسّاحباتُ ذيولَ الخزّ آونة ً،	والرّافلاتُ على أعجازها العجلُ 
أبْلِغْ يَزِيدَ بَني شَيْبانَ مَألُكَة ً،	أبَا ثُبَيْتٍ! أمَا تَنفَكُّ تأتَكِلُ؟ 
ألَسْتَ مُنْتَهِياً عَنْ نَحْتِ أثلَتِنَا،	وَلَسْتَ ضَائِرَهَا مَا أطّتِ الإبِلُ 
تُغْرِي بِنَا رَهْطَ مَسعُودٍ وَإخْوَتِهِ	عِندَ اللّقاءِ، فتُرْدي ثمّ تَعتَزِلُ 
لأعرفنّكَ إنْ جدّ النّفيرُ بنا،	وَشُبّتِ الحَرْبُ بالطُّوَّافِ وَاحتَمَلوا 
كناطحٍ صخرة يوماً ليفلقها،	فلمْ يضرها وأوهى قرنهُ الوعلُ 
لأعرفنّكَ إنْ جدّتْ عداوتنا،	والتمسَ النّصر منكم عوضُ تحتملُ 
تلزمُ أرماحَ ذي الجدّينِ سورتنا	عنْدَ اللّقاءِ، فتُرْدِيِهِمْ وَتَعْتَزِلُ 
لا تقعدنّ، وقدْ أكلتها حطباً،	تعوذُ منْ شرّها يوماً وتبتهلُ 
قد كانَ في أهلِ كَهفٍ إنْ هُمُ قعدوا،	وَالجاشِرِيّة ِ مَنْ يَسْعَى وَيَنتَضِلُ 
سائلْ بني أسدٍ عنّا، فقد علموا	أنْ سَوْفَ يأتيكَ من أنبائِنا شَكَلُ 
وَاسْألْ قُشَيراً وَعَبْدَ الله كُلَّهُمُ،	وَاسْألْ رَبيعَة َ عَنّا كَيْفَ نَفْتَعِلُ 
إنّا نُقَاتِلُهُمْ ثُمّتَ نَقْتُلُهُمْ	عِندَ اللقاءِ، وَهمْ جارُوا وَهم جهلوا 
كلاّ زعمتمْ بأنا لا نقاتلكمْ،	إنّا لأمْثَالِكُمْ، يا قوْمَنا، قُتُلُ 
حتى يَظَلّ عَمِيدُ القَوْمِ مُتّكِئاً،	يَدْفَعُ بالرّاحِ عَنْهُ نِسوَة ٌ عُجُلُ 
أصَابَهُ هِنْدُوَانيٌّ، فَأقْصَدَهُ،	أو ذابلٌ منْ رماحِ الخطّ معتدلُ 
قَدْ نَطْعنُ العَيرَ في مَكنونِ فائِلِهِ،	وقدْ يشيطُ على أرماحنا البطلُ 
هَلْ تَنْتَهون؟ وَلا يَنهَى ذوِي شَططٍ	كالطّعنِ يذهبُ فيهِ الزّيتُ والفتلُ 
إني لَعَمْرُ الذي خَطّتْ مَنَاسِمُها	لهُ وسيقَ إليهِ الباقرِ الغيلُ 
لئنْ قتلتمْ عميداً لمْ يكنْ صدداً،	لنقتلنْ مثلهُ منكمْ فنمتثلُ 
لَئِنْ مُنِيتَ بِنَا عَنْ غِبّ مَعرَكَة ٍ	لمْ تُلْفِنَا مِنْ دِمَاءِ القَوْمِ نَنْتَفِلُ 
نحنُ الفوارسُ يومَ الحنو ضاحية ً	جنبيْ "فطينة َ" لا ميلٌ ولا عزلُ 
قالوا الرُّكوبَ! فَقُلنا تلْكَ عادَتُنا،	أوْ تنزلونَ، فإنّا معشرٌ نزلُ

----------


## أم معاذة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

معلقة كاملة!!

أنا أفضل نقل بيت أو بيتين أو ثلاثة كأقصى حد، حتى تتسنى قراءتها، ما رأيك؟

----------


## أم شهد

وفيكِ بارك الله 
(ابتسامة كبيرة) 
صراحة كنت أريد نقل بعض الأبيات من بداية المعلقة لكن لم أستطع المقاومة 
المهم هاتِ كل ماعندك ، 
ولايزال البحث مستمرًا ...
نريد أبياتًا في أخلاق النساء ...

----------


## أم معاذة

كل ما عندي؟!!
ليس عندي الكثير حبيبتي،ولكني سأبحث وأوافيك بما أجده إن شاء الله ، ما رأيك في هذا البيت :-

تعيشت يا عياش من فضل كسبها ... وعدت سميناً بعد طول هزالكا

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اسمحن لي غالياتي أن أشترك معكن بارك الله فيكن 
يقول الشاعر : 
                  يا درة  حفظت بالأمـس غاليـة       واليوم يبغتونها للهـو واللعــب 
                  يا حرة قـد أرادوا جعلها أمـة        غريبة العقل غريبــة النســب 
                هل يستوي من رسول الله قائـده         دوما وآخر قائــده أبو لهــب 
                وأين من كانت الزهراء أسوتهـا          ممن تخطت خطا حمالــة اللهـب 
               فلا تبالي بما يلقـون مـن شبـه          وعندك الشرع إن تدعيه يستجـب
               سليه من أنا من أهلي من نسـبي         للغرب أم أنا  للإسـلام والعُـرب
              لمن ولائـي لمن حبـي لمن عملـي        لله أم لدعـاة الإثـم والكـذب؟!
             هما سبيلان يا أخـتاه مــا لهمـا        من ثالث ٍ فاكسبي خيراً أو اكتسبي
             سبيل ربـك والقرآن منهجــه          نور من الله لم يحجب ولم يشــب*

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أبيات جميلة جدا، لمن هي ؟

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*وقال آخر في الأم : 
وماذا يا تراه يكون .. فؤاد أنت معناه .. وعمر أنت دنياه 
بليغا كنت أحسبه .. ولكن ألجمت فاه 
حروف القول قد سكتت .. وتاهت مثل من تاهوا 
لما أحرفي سمعت نداه قال أماه ..
يا أمي .. يا أمي 
لو النجمات تسكب نورها أماه شلالا 
كل حناجر الأطيار لو غنتك موالا 
لو الأنسام طافت في رحابك تنثر العطرا 
تحبس دمعنا كي لا بروضك نذبل الزهرا 
ما وفتك يا أماه .. ما وفتك مثقالا 
وترميني سهام الشوق تبكيني إذا ترمي 
فؤادا نبضه يشدو حنيني فاض يا أمي 
وتبتسمين رغم المر تحتسبينه أجرا 
إذ مالصبر ملّ الصبرَ قلت له ألا صبرا 
حنانك إنها الأيام إن كادت لتنسينا 
طفولتنا مع الأحلام نورا ما خبا فينا 
فذرينا وضمينا .. نعود إليكِ أطفالا 
دعيني ألثم الجنات تسكن تحت أقدامك 
وأشعل مقلتي شمعا تنير دروب أيامك 
وأحيى فيك عبدا ما  يطيق لنفسه عتقا 
قربك جنتي أماه بعدك كان لي رقا 
أتكفي الروح .. أتكفي الروح لو نشرت على أكتافها شالا*

----------


## أم شهد

> كل ما عندي؟!!
> ليس عندي الكثير حبيبتي ، ولكني سأبحث وأوافيك بما أجده إن شاء الله ، ما رأيك في هذا البيت :-
> تعيشت يا عياش من فضل كسبها ... وعدت سميناً بعد طول هزالكا


جـميل .. 
إن نسيِت أبياتًا يمكنك البحث في موسوعة أدب هنا
أو هنا في موسوعة الشعر العربي
سيكون عملًا رائعًا لامثيل له !
-----
أحسنت راجية رحمة الله ، أبيات جمـيلة 
سرتني مشاركاتكن 
وننتظر المزيد يا أديبات المجلس ...
أنا الآن أحاول أن أتذكر أبياتًا كنت قد درستها تدعو المرأة إلى الحياء ، 
وفي معناها أن الزينة الحقيقية في الأخلاق وليست في الحلي والجواهر ..جارِ البحث.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غاليتي أم معاذة والله لا أعلم لمن تلك الأبيات فمن كانت تعلم فلتزودنا باسم صاحبها  وبارك الله فيك أم شهد فأنت تصلحين أن تكوني معلمة لأسلوبك في التحفيز ... بارك الله فيكن أخواتي الغاليات*

----------


## أم شهد

> وبارك الله فيك أم شهد فأنت تصلحين أن تكوني معلمة لأسلوبك في التحفيز...


*وفيكِ بارك الله ...بل أنتن المعلمات وأنا التلميذة 

هذه هي الأبيات التي قصدتها عن زينة الفتاة
لكن الشاعر غير معروف
إن الفـضائل للفتاة أجل من درر النحور
و حلى الأمانة و الحياء تفوق زينات الصدور
و الـعلم ينفع و التقى يحمي الفتاة من الغرور
و الـديـن يـعصم أهله و يقيهم كل الشرور
كـوني مثال وداعة و سماحة و صفا ضمير
كوني مثالا للفضائل في الخفاء و في الصدور
كـونـي لـغيرك قدوة للخير في كل الأمور*

----------


## أم شهد

*وهذا جزء (بتصرف)  من قصيدة للشاعر عبد الرحمن العشماوي
لا أدري هل يذمُّ فيها كونداليزا أم تسيبي ليفني أم واحدة أخرى ؟!*
*بيضاءُ لكنّها سوداءُ قاتمةٌ
لمن يراها بعين ٍ ذات ِ تدقيقِ
تمشي فتحسب أنّ الخُبْثَ في جسدٍ
يمشي أمامك مفتوحَ المغاليقِ
حديثُها كذبٌ مَحضٌ ، حقيقتُه
مأخوذةٌ  من أباطيل الغرانيقِ
تُباع في كلّ سوقٍ للضلالِ ، فلا
تسأل عن التاجر الكذّاب والسوق
خبيرة في ادّعاء ِ العدل جاهدةٌ
في وَصْفِ آثارِه من غير تطبيقِ
تُبدي خصالاً من الإيمان كاذبةً 
وفي مشاعرها إحساسُ زنديقِ
هذي التي تتغنّى بالسّلام ولا
يهزّها أنْ ترى مليونَ مَسْحوقِ
وتدعّي أنّها ترعى العبادَ ، وكم
مُجنْدلٍ بين رجليها ومخنوقِ*

----------


## أم شهد

*وهذا جزء من قصيدة للبارودي*
*أَلْقَتْهُ فِي شَرَكِ الْمَحَبَّةِ غَادَةٌ = هَيْهَاتَ ، لَيْسَ بِصاحِبِي إِنْ أَفْلَتَا
كالوردِ خدَاً ، والبنفسجِ طرَّةً = والْغُصْنِ قَدًّا ، والْغَزَالةِ مَلْفَتَا
نَظَرَتْ بِكَحْلاوَيْنِ أَوْدَعَتَا الْهَوَى = بِالقَلْبِ حَتَّى هَامَ ، ثُمَّ تَخَلَّتَا
تاللهِ لو علمَ العذولُ بما جنى = طرفي عليَّ لَسَاءَهُ أن يشمتا*
التعليق : هذه نتيجة النظرة المحرمة  ^_^

----------


## أم شهد

*هذه الأبيات لأبي فراس الحمداني
وأديبةٍِ إخترتها عربيةً = تُعزى إلى الجدِّ الكريمِ ، وتنتمي	 	 	
محجوبةٌ لمْ تبتذلْ ، أمارةٌ = لمْ تَأتَمِرْ، مَخدُومَةٌ لمْ تَخْدِمِ	 	 	
لوْ لمْ يكنْ لي فيكَ إلاَ أنني = بِكِ قد غُنِيتُ عن ارْتكابِ المَحرَمِ	 	 	
و لقدْ نزلتِ فلاَ تظني غيرهُ =  مِنّي بِمَنْزِلَة ِ المُحِبّ المُكْرَمِ


وهذه أيضًا أبيات جميلة لأبي فراس
أيَا سَافِراً  وَرِدَاءُ الخَجَلْ = مقيمٌ بوجنتهِ ، لمْ يزلْ *	 	 	
بعيشكَ ، ردَّ عليكَ اللثامَ  = أخَافُ عَلَيْكَ جِرَاحَ المُقَلْ	 	 	
فَما حَقُّ حُسْنِكَ أنْ يُجتَلى ، =  وَلا حَقُّ وَجْهِكَ أنْ يُبْتَذَلْ	 	 	
أمنتُ عليكَ صروفَ الزمانِ ، =  كَمَا قَدْ أمِنْتَ عَلَيّ المَلَلْ 	


وهذان البيتان لابن حزم الأندلسي
تُسَـوّدُ الحنّـاء فـي   كَفّـهـا   = عِشْقاً لمسودّ عِـذارِ الشّبـاب
كفٌّ من الكافور هـذي   التـي    =  أرى من المسك عليها خضاب

وهذان البيتان للأخ سليم المصمودي
تَرْنُو بِعَيْنٍ ناعسٍ لَكَأنَهَا = عَيْنُ المـَهَا في نَظْرةِ الوَلْهَانِ
وَجْهٌ صَبِيحٌ ، بَسْمَةٌ عُذْرِيةٌ = مِنْ ثَغْرِهَا الفَوْاحُ بالرَيْحَانِ
*

----------


## أم شهد

*وهذه قصيدة للدكتور كمال رشيد
ماذا يضرك لو سترت جمالا
وحجبت عنا رقة ودلالا
يا من تعرت للرجال غوايةً
ليس الجمال مع الحياء محالا
في البيت أنت بحالةٍ لا ترتجى
وإذا خرجت أتيتنا تمثالا
إن الجمال من الإله كرامةٌ
للسالكات طهارة وكمالا
رفقًا بحالك يا فتاة تأدبي
صوني جمالك ، حققي الآمالا
وثقي بنفسك أنت سر حضارة
عظمت وأعطت للورى أبطالا
يا هذه لا يخدعنك مظهر
لا تسمعِن من العدو مقالا
ليس الجمال بنوع ثوب يرتدي
فالثوب لا يعطي النفوس جمالا
لكنما هو في فؤادٍ طاهر
عرف الحياة فضيلة وكمالا*

----------


## أم شهد

هذا جزء من قصيدة للبارودي (بتصرف)
بَدْرٌ لَهُ بَيْنَ الْقُلُوب مَنَازِلٌ =  يَسرِى بِها ، ولِكلِّ بَدرٍ مَظهَرُ	 	 	
اُنظُر لِطرَّتهِ وغُرَّة ِ وجههِ = تَلْقَ الْهِدَايَة َ، فَهْوَ لَيْلٌ أَقْمَرُ 
نادَيتُ لَمَّا لاحَ تَحتَ قِناعهِ : = هَذَا «الْمُقَنَّعُ» فَاحْذَرُوا أَنْ تُسْحَرُوا
هِى َ نَظرَةٌ كانَت ذَريعة َ صَبوةٍ = وَاللَّحْظُ أَضْعَفُ مَا يَكُونُ وَأَقْدَرُ	 	 
ما كنتُ أعلَمُ قبلَ وحي ِجُفونِها = أَنَّ الْعُيُونَ الْجُؤْذُرِيَّة َ تَسْحَرُ


وقال أعرابي يهجو زوجته
لها جسم برغوث وساق بعوضة ... ووجه كوجه القرد بل هو أقبح !
وتبرق عينيها إذا ما رأيتها ... وتعبس في وجه الضجيع وتكلح
لها منظر كالنار تحسب أنها ... إذا ضحكت في أوجه الناس تلفح
إذا عاين الشيطان صورة وجهها ... تعوذ منها حين يمسي ويصبح !
وقد أعجبتها نفسها فتملحت .... بأي جمال ليت شعري تملح ؟!


وهذه الأبيات (بتصرف) لفاروق جويدة
وماذا سيفعل قلب جريح 
رمته عيونك فاستشهدا
إذا كنت قد عشت عمري ضلالا
فبين يديكِ عرفت الهدى
ولو أن ابليس يوما رآك 
لقبَّل يديكِ ثم اهتدى !

----------


## أم شهد

وهذه الأبيات للحطيئة
جزاك الله شرّاً من عجوزٍ = ولقّاك العقوق من البنينا 
أغربالا إذا استودعت سرا = وكانونا على المتحدثينا !
فَقَدْ سُوِّسْتِ أمْرَ بَنِيكِ حتّى = تركتهمُ أدقّ من الطحينا 
لسانك مبردٌ لم يبقِ شيئاً	 =  دَرُّكِ دَرُّ جاذِبَةٍ دَهِينِا 
وإنْ تخلي وأمرك لا تصوني = بِمُشْتَدٍّ قُوَاهُ ولا مَتِينِا 
تنحي واجلسي مني بعيدا = أراح الله منك العالمينا 
حياتك - ماعلمت - حياة سوء = و موتك قد يسر الصالحينا

----------


## أم البتول العاصمية

ماشاء الله 

ماشاء الله 

و إليكن هذه الأبيات الرائعة 

أيا من وجهه قمرُ
   ويا من قلبه حجرُ 
ويا من جل في الدنيا 
  وما لي عنده خطر 
ويا من ليس في الدنيا 
  لنفسي غيره وطر 
أغرّكِ أن حبكِ في
   صميم القلب يستعر 
بسلطان على جسمي 
  فما يُبقي ولا يذر 
وأنــكِ كلمــــــا أذنبـ 
  ـتِ جئتُ إليك أعتذر 
وأنت الدهر جائرة  
 وما أقوى فأنتصر 
ومـــا يدريك والأيا  
 م في تصريفها عِبر 
لعلكِ تُبتليْن بما ابـ 
  تليتُ به وأزدجر 
إذا ما رمت هجركمُ  
 يكاد القلب ينفطر 
أمـــا والله لـــو أني 
  على الهجران أصطبر 
إذا لأرحت عينا قد 
  أطال عذابها السهر 
ألا يا جاهلا بالحـ
   ب سلني عندي الخبر 
فـــــإن مـذاقه مُر 
  ومشرب صفوه الكدر 
نهـــاري كله عُبَرٌ 
  وليلـي كلــه سهــر 
جفوني ماؤها درر 
  وقلبي حشوه فكر 
وكـــان بليـــة أني
   نظرت فشامني النظر 

البحر: مجزوء الوافر
مفاعلتن مفاعلتن
الشاعر: العباس بين الأحنف

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

بارك الله فيكن ,ما شاء الله أبيات رائعة حقا استمتعت بها  :Smile: ,كنت أود قراءتها كلها لكن؟الوقت يشغلني بالدراسة ,وبارك الله في أم شهد على التحفيز الطيب الذي أثارته.....

----------


## أم شهد

أحسنتِ أم البتول ، أسعدتني مشاركتكِ بهذه الأبيات الجميلة 
وأيضًا أسعدني مروركِ أخت خنساء 
لكن كنت أتمنى أن تشاركي بأبيات في وصف المرأة سواء بمدح أو ذم
أين باقي الأديبات  ؟؟

*هذه الأبيات ( بتصرف ) من قصيدة البارودي في رثاء زوجه 
أسليلةَ القمرينِ ! أيُّ فجيعةٍ = حَلَّتْ لِفَقْدِكَ بَيْنَ هَذَا النَّادِي ؟
أعْزِزْ عليَّ بأن أراكِ رهينةً = في جَوْفِ أَغْبَرَ قاتِمِ الأَسْدَادِ ! 
أَوْ أَنْ تَبِينِي عَنْ قَرَارَةِ مَنْزِلٍ  = كُنْتِ الضِيَاءَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ سَوَادِ 
لَوْ كَانَ هَذَا الدَّهْرُ يَقْبَلُ فِدْيَةً = بِالنَّفْسِ عَنْكِ لَكُنْتُ أَوَّلَ فَادِي
لَكِنَّهَا الأَقْدَارُ لَيْسَ بِنَاجِعٍ = فِيها سِوَى التَّسْلِيمِ وَالإِخْلادِ
هَيْهَاتَ بَعْدَكِ أَنْ تَقَرَّ جَوَانِحِي = أَسَفاً لِبُعْدِكِ أَوْ يَلِينَ مِهَادِي 
وَلَهِي عَلَيكِ مُصاحِبٌ لِمَسِيرَتِي = وَالدَّمْعُ فِيكِ مُلازِمٌ لِوِسَادِي 
فَإِذَا انْتَبَهْتُ فَأَنْتِ أَوَّلُ ذُكْرَتِي = وَإِذَا أَوَيْتُ فَأَنْتِ آخِرُ زَادِي 
أَمْسَيْتُ بَعْدَكِ عِبْرَةً لِذَوِي الأَسَى =	فِي يَوْمِ كُلِّ مُصِيبَةٍ وَحِدَادِ
تَاللهِ ما جَفَّتْ دُمُوعي بَعْدَمَا = ذَهَبَ الرَّدَى بِكِ يَا ابْنَةَ الأَمْجَادِ 
لا تَحْسَبِينِي مِلْتُ عَنْكِ مَعَ الْهَوَى  = هَيْهَاتَ مَا تَرْكُ الْوَفاءِ بِعَادِي 
فَعَلَيْكِ مِنْ قَلْبِي التَّحِيَّةُ كُلَّمَا = نَاحَتْ مُطَوَّقَةٌ عَلَى الأَعْوَادِ*

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله عليك أم شهد، نشيطة !

ما لأبي الذلفاء لا يأتينا ... وهو في البيت الذي يلينا
يغضب أن لم نلد البنينا ... وإنما نعطي الذي أعطينا

----------


## أم شهد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شاء الله عليك أم شهد، نشيطة !
> ما لأبي حمزة لا يأتينا 
> يظلَّ في البيت الذي يلينا 
> غضباً ألا نلد البنينا 
> تالله ما ذلك في أيدينا 
> ونحن كالأرض لزارعينا 
> نُنْبتُ ما قد زرعوه فينا


 
أحسنتِ صنعًا بإحضار هذه الأبيات 
سأتوقف قليلًا للمذاكرة ... أوصيكن بتقوى الله في السر والعلن
ولاتنسوا الموسوعة إلى أن أعود إن شاء الله .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

يقول الشاعر :
 أختاه 
أختاه ياذات الحجاب تحيـــة          في عالم الأحـزان أنت عـزائي 
هذا الحجاب يصير سهماً قاتـلاً          لمطامع الأنـذال والأعــداء 
أنت التي أقصيت ِ كل وسـاوس         فوساوس الشيطـان شـر داء 
أنت التي أهملت كل مطالــب          للجهل ،للجهّال للجبـنــاء
صوني جمالك خنجــراً وتعفّفي         لا تصغي للشهوات والأهـواء
أنت ابنة الإسلام أنت فخارنـا           أنت ابنة الزهراء والخنســاء
هيّا اسحقي من كان كل هتافه          " لا للحجاب فليس فيه شفائي"
لا تسمعي إلا لهـدي محمـد            لا تركني للخـوف والأغـراء
لا تصحبي ذات التبرّج واحذري         أن تُجذبي لرياحـها الهوجـاء
بعض النصائح يا أخية فاسمعي            فنصائـح الإخـوان خير دواء
كوني الحنونة دائماً يا أختنـا            (من الكرامة أنـت دون رياء)
لا تحضني دعوى الحضارة إنها           تبغـي نفـاذ العز دون حيـاء
والزوج كوني دائماً في طوعه            لا تجعلي في الطـوع أي عنـاء
حتى تعيشي أختنا بسعـادة            وتكـون دنياكـم بدون شقـاء 
هذي النصائح فاحفظيها تسلمي       وتعيشـي في عزٍّ مع الكـرمـاء
هذا الكلام من الفؤاد نسيجه          والله إنـي صـادق بـدعـائـي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

غاليتي أم شهد أسأل الله العظيم أن ييسر لك امتحاناتك ويجعل النجاح حليفك في الدارين

----------


## أم شهد

> غاليتي أم شهد أسأل الله العظيم أن ييسر لك امتحاناتك ويجعل النجاح حليفك في الدارين


تسلمي وتكرمي  :Smile: 
وجزاكِ الله خيرًا على وضع أبيات جديدة ... وننتظر المزيد 
أسأل الله أن ييسر أمورنا جميعًا ويهدينا إلى مايحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## أم شهد

وهذه أبيات لأعرابي يهجو زوجته من كتاب الحيوان 
قد قرنوني بعجوز جحمرش = ناتية الناب كزوم قنفرش
كأنما دلاها على الفرش = من آخر الليل كلاب تهترش
وجلدها من حكها القمل برش = كأن طي بطنها كرش
فقماء في حضن الضجيع تهتمش = تخشخش الضب دنا للمحترش
----
 وهذان البيتان أيضًا من كتاب الحيوان
أنبئت أن فتاة كنت أخطبها = عرقوبها مثل شهر الصوم في الطول
أسنانها مائة أو زدن واحدة = كأنها حين يبدو وجهها غول
----
وقال أعرابي عندما طلق امرأته
تجهزي للطلاق و ارتحلي = فذا دواء المجانب الشرس 
ما أنت بالزوجة الولود ولا = عندك نفع يرجى لملتمس 
لليلتي حين بنت طالقة = ألذ عندي من ليلة العرس !
بت لديها بشر منزلة = لا أنا في لذّة و لا أنس 
----
لا تنسين الموسوعة يا أديبات ، أنا أشعر أن هناك مصدر يساعدنا في ذلك وليتني أجده

----------


## أم معاذة

أبيات معبرة جدا جدا بارك الله فيك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

سلمتي يالغاليه لا حرمتي الأجر من تلك النقله الرائعه
موفقه

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

يقول ابو القاسم الشابي"

الأمُّ تلثُمُ طفلَها، وتضـمُّه== حرَمٌ، سماويُّ الجمالِ، مقدَّسُ                                                        تتألّه الأفكارُ، وهْي جوارَه== وتعودُ طاهرة ً هناكَ الأنفُسُ                                                           حَرَمُ الحياة ِ بِطُهْرِها وَحَنَانِها ==هل فوقَهُ حرَمٌ أجلُّ وأقدسُ؟                                                       بوركتَ يا حرَمَ الأمومة ِ والصِّبا== كم فيك تكتمل الحياة ُ وتقدُسُ*
ويقول احمد مطر """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""" قمر توشحَ بالسَحابْ. 
غَبَش توغل, حالما , بفجاجِ غابْ. 
فجر تحمم بالندى 
و أطل من خلف الهضابْ. 
الورد في أكمامه. 
ألق اللآلئ في الصدفْ. 
سُرُج تُرفرفُ في السَدَفْ. 
ضحكات أشرعة يؤرجحها العبابْ. 
و مرافئ بيضاء 
تنبض بالنقاء العذبِ من خلل الضبابْ. 
من أي سِحرٍ جِئت أيتها الجميلهْ ؟ 
من أي باِرقة نبيلهْ 
هطلت رؤاك على الخميلةِ 
فانتشى عطرُ الخميلهْ ؟ 
من أي أفقٍ 
ذلك البَرَدُ المتوجُ باللهيبِ 
و هذه الشمسُ الظليلَهْ ؟ 
من أي نَبْعٍ غافِل الشفتينِ 
تندلعُ الورودُ ؟ 
- من الفضيلَهْ. 
هي ممكنات مستحيلهْ !
قمر على وجه المياهِ 
َيلُمهُ العشب الضئيلُ 
وليس تُدركه القبابْ. 
قمر على وجه المياه 
سكونه في الاضطراب 
وبعده في الاقترابْ. 
غَيب يمد حُضورَه وسْطَ الغيابْ. 
وطن يلم شتاته في الاغترابْ. 
روح مجنحة بأعماق الترابْ !
وهي الحضارة كلها 
تنسَل من رَحِم الخرابْ 
و تقوم سافرة 
لتختزل الدنا في كِلْمتين : 
( أنا الحِجابْ ) !
الحُسْنُ أسفرَ بالحجابِ 
فمالها حُجُبُ النفورْ 
نزلت على وجهِ السفورْ ؟ 
واهًا ... 
أرائحة الزهور 
تضيرُ عاصمة العطورْ ؟ 
أتعف عن رشْفِ الندى شَفَةُ البكورْ ؟ 
أيضيق دوح بالطيورْ ؟ !
يا للغرابة !
_ لا غرابهْ . 
أنا بسمة ضاقت بفرحتها الكآبهْ. 
أنا نغمة جرحت خدود الصمت 
وازدردت الرتابهْ. 
أنا وقدة محت الجليد 
وعبأت بالرعب أفئدة الذئابْ. 
أنا عِفة و طهارة 
بينَ الكلابْ . 
الشمس حائرة 
يدور شِراعُها وَسْطَ الظلام 
بغير مرسى 
الليلُ جن بأفقها 
والصبحُ أمسى !
والوردة الفيحاء تصفعها الرياح 
و يحتويها السيل دَوْسا.

----------


## أم شهد

> أبيات معبرة جدا جدا بارك الله فيك


وفيكِ بارك الله
هل من مزيد  :Smile: 



> سلمتي يالغاليه ، لا حرمتي الأجر من تلك النقله الرائعه
> موفقه


الله يسلمك  :Smile: 
لكن ليتك تشاركين بإضافة أبيات جديدة
...........
الخنساء الأثرية : شكرًا لكِ على هذه الأبيات 
وأضيف هذه الأبيات
شتّان بين النور والظلماء
شتّان بين الرشد والإغواء
شتّان بين فتاة دين آمنت
وفتاة دنيا في رُبى الأهواء
لله دَرُ الحاملات أمانةً
الطامعات بجنةٍ وجزاء

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قومٌ رجالُهمُ شَناعةُ آدَمٍ *** ونساؤهُمْ عارٌ على حوّاءِ 
أتمنى لك التوفيق في امتحاناتك.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أذكر أني كتبتُ قصيدة لأمي الغالية، حاولت أن أعبر بها عن مدى تقديري وامتناني لمقامها وقد وصفتها بنعوتٍ طيبة
بما قدرنا الله تعالى عليه ...
ولكني أخشى أن تُسرق من هنا فتغدو الحقوق غير محفوظة ....
أليس كذلك أم صفية عفوا أم شهد !! : )
ماقولك ؟؟!!

----------


## أم شهد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قومٌ رجالُهمُ شَناعةُ آدَمٍ *** ونساؤهُمْ عارٌ على حوّاءِأتمنى لك التوفيق في امتحاناتك.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميل أم معاذة  :Smile:  ، اللهم لاتجعلنا عار على بني حواء ...
ووفقك الله ووفقنا جميعًا 



> أذكر أني كتبتُ قصيدة لأمي الغالية، حاولت أن أعبر بها عن مدى تقديري وامتناني لمقامها وقد وصفتها بنعوتٍ طيبة
> بما قدرنا الله تعالى عليه ...
> ولكني أخشى أن تُسرق من هنا فتغدو الحقوق غير محفوظة ....
> أليس كذلك أم صفية عفوا أم شهد !! 
> ماقولك ؟؟!!


بل لقد تشوقت جدًا لقراءتها !!
ولايضيرك سرقة ولاشيء ، إن كنا سنخشى على كل كلمة نكتبها من السرقة فلن نكتب شيء !!
وأيضًا يمكنك أن تكتبي تاريخ كتابتها وتكتبي تحتها :
لن أسامح من يسرقها دون أن ينسبها إليّ  :Smile:  
وستذداد موسوعتي شرفًا ولمعانًا إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أخااااف : ( 
بين غمضة عين والتفاتتها وإذا بي أراها قد حطت رحلها في منتدىً إفريقي أو أوروبي،
 تطير من بين يدي هكذا  !!!
وخصوصا لأن عندي نية أن أشارك بها في إحدى المسابقات : ( 
ها ..... (( يعني أحملك كامل المسؤولية )) !!! 
وإن حصل وأن سُـرِقت، تدفعي لي تعويض، ( ابتسامة ) !!! ، 
إن كان كذاك : ( فنعم ): )

----------


## أم شهد

> أخااااف : ( 
> بين غمضة عين والتفاتتها وإذا بي أراها قد حطت رحلها في منتدىً إفريقي أو أوروبي،
> تطير من بين يدي هكذا  !!!


إفريقي أو أوربي !!!
الله يجازي شيطانك  



> وخصوصًا لأن عندي نية أن أشارك بها في إحدى المسابقات : ( 
> ها ..... (( يعني أحملك كامل المسؤولية )) !!! 
> وإن حصل وأن سُـرِقت، تدفعي لي تعويض، ( ابتسامة ) !!! ، 
> إن كان كذاك : ( فنعم ) : )


منيييييين يا حسرة !! ده أنا مسكيييييييينة 
لو نويتِ أن تدخلي بها في مسابقة فافعلي ذلك أولًا ثم هاتِها لنا
وأنا في انتظارها ، لاتتأخري

----------


## تعارف

قال  احدهم يهجو امرأة

لها جسم برغوث وساق بعوضة ____ ووجه كوجه القرد بل هو اقبح
تبرق عينيها اذا مارأيتها وتعبس ___  فى وجه الضجيع وتكلح
لها منظر كالنار تحسب انها _____ اذا ضحكت فى اوجه الناس تلفح
اذا عاين الشيطان صورة وجهها ____  تعوذ منها حين يمسى ويصبح

تحياتى لأخواتى والسلام

----------


## تعارف

وآخر يشكو ممن تخلف الوعد
قارنت بين جمالها وفعالها _______ فإذا الملاحة بالقباحة لاتفى
حلفت لنا ان لا تخون عهودها __   فكأنما حلفت لنا ان لاتفى

----------


## تعارف

وآخر يشكو البعاد وقلة الحيلة

كيف الوصول إلى سعاد ودونها ____ قلل الجبال ودونهن حتوف
الرجل حافية ومالى مركب _____ والكف صفر والطريق مخوف

----------


## تعارف

ألا يانسيم الصبح مالك كلما _____ تقربت منا فاح نشرك طيبا
كأن سلمى نُبئت بسقامنا ______ فأعطتك رياها فجئت طبيبا

----------


## أم شهد

> ألا يانسيم الصبح مالك كلما =تقربت منا فاح نشرك طيبا
> كأن سلمى نُبئت بسقامنا = فأعطتك رياها فجئت طبيبا


جميل  :Smile: 
شكرًا لكِ أخت ( تعارف ) على هذه الإضافة 
ننتظر المزيد  :Smile: 
وهذه الأبيات لشاعر غير معروف( منسوبة لامريء القيس)
تعلق قلبي طفلة عربية = تنعم في الديباج والحلي والحلل 
لها مقلةٌ لو أنها نظرت بها = إلى راهبٍ قد صام لله وابتهل 
لأصبح مفتونًا مُعَنى بحبها = كأن لم يَصُمْ لله يومًا ولم يُصَل !

----------


## أم شهد

وجدت أبياتًا أثناء المذاكرة فأتيت لأضيفها
حقًا .. المذاكرة أحيانًا تكون مفيدة 

هذه الأبيات من قصيدة رائعة لجرير
هَلا تَحَرّجْتِ مِمّا تَفْعَلينَ بِنَا = يا أطيَبَ النّاسِ يَوْمَ الدَّجنِ أرَدَانَا
يا أمَّ عمرو جزاكَ اللهُ مغفرةً = رُدّي عَلَيّ فُؤادي كالّذي كانَا 
ألستِ أحسنَ منْ يمشي على قدمٍ = يا أملحَ الناسِ كلَّ الناسِ إنساناً
إنّ العُيُونَ التي في طَرْفِها حَوَرٌ = قتلننا ثمَّ لمْ يحيينَ قتلانا 
يَصرَعنَ ذا اللُّبّ حتى لا حَرَاكَ بهِ = و هنَّ أضعفُ خلقْ اللهِ أركانا
-----
وهذه الأبيات للنابغة الذبياني
نَظَرَتْ بمُقْلَة ِ شادِنٍ مُتَرَبِّبٍ = أحوى ، أحمَّ المقلتينِ ، مقلدِ 
و النظمُ في سلكٍ يزينُ نحرها = ذهبٌ توقَّدُ ، كالشّهابِ المُوقَدِ 
صَفراءُ كالسِّيرَاءِ ، أكْمِلَ خَلقُها = كالغُصنِ ، في غُلَوائِهِ ، المتأوِّدِ 
قامتْ تراءى بينَ سجفيْ كلةٍ = كالشّمسِ يومَ طُلُوعِها بالأسعُدِ 
أوْ دُرّةٍ صَدَفِيّة ٍ غوّاصُها = بَهِجٌ متى يرها يهلّ ويسجدِ 
أو دُميَة ٍ مِنْ مَرْمَرٍ ، مرفوعة ٍ= بنيتْ بآجرٍ ، تشادُ ، وقرمدِ 
سَقَطَ النّصيفُ ، ولم تُرِدْ إسقاطَهُ = فتناولتهُ ، واتقتنا باليدِ 
بمُخَضَّبٍ رَخْصٍ ، كأنّ بنانَهُ = عنمٌ ، يكادُ من اللطافةِ يُعقدِ 
نظرَتْ إليك بحاجة ٍ لم تَقْضِها = نظرَ السقيمِ إلى وجوهِ العُوَّدِ 
تَجْلُو بقادِمَتَيْ حَمامة أيكَةٍ = برداً أسفّ لثاتهُ بالإثمدِ 
كالأقحوانِ ، غَداة َ غِبّ سَمائِه = جفتْ أعاليهِ ، وأسفلهُ ندي 
أخذ العذارى عِقدَها ، فنَظَمْنَهُ = مِن لُؤلُؤٍ مُتتابِعٍ ، مُتَسَرِّدِ 
لو أنها عرضتْ لأشمطَ راهبٍ = عبدَ الإلهِ ، صرورةٍ ، متعبدِ 
لرنا لبهجتها ، وحسنِ حديثها = و لخالهُ رشداً وإنْ لم يرشدِ !

----------


## طالبة العلم

أنشد أحدهم :

صفات من يستحب الشرع خطبتها   ***  بلوتهـا لأولى الألباب مختـصـرًا 
صبـية ذات ديـن زانــه أدب   ***   بكر ولود حكت في نفسها القمرا 
غريبة لم تكـن من أهـل خاطبهـا  ***   تلك الصفات التي أجلو لمن نظرا 
فيها أحاديث جاءت وهي ثابــة   ***  أحاط علمًا بها من في العلوم قـرا 

وقال الآخر : 

مطيات السرور فويق عشـر   ***  إلى العشـرين ثم قف المطايـا 
فإن جزت المسير فسر قليـلاً  ***  وبنت الأربعيـن من الرزايـا 


المرجع : المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف الجزء 2 / الباب 73( في ذكر النساء وصفاتهن ) / الصفحة 343

----------


## أم شهد

شكرًا لكِ أخت ( طالبة العلم ) 
لقد أعطيتِني مصدرًا  :Smile: 

وجدت هذه الأبيات لأحدهم يمدح زوجته
رأيت رجالا يضربون نساءهم = فشلت يميني يوم تضرب زينب 
ءأضربها من غير ذنب أتت به = فما العدل مني ضرب من ليس يذنب 
فزينب شمسٌ والنساء كواكب = إذا طلعت لم يبد منهن كوكب

وقال عمرو بن العلاء
فإن تسألوني بالنساء فإنني = بصيٌر بأدواء النساء طبيب
إذا شاب رأس المرء أو قل ماله = فليس له في ودهن نصيب 

وقال أحدهم - والعياذ بالله -!
لقد كنت محتاجًا إلى موت زوجتي = ولكن قرين السوء يلقى معمر 
فيا ليتها صارت إلى القبر عاجلا = وعذبها فيه نكير ومنكر !

وقال أحدهم 
وإن حلفتْ أن ليس تنقض عهدها = فليس لمخضوب البنان يمين
وإن سكبتْ يوم الفراق دموعَها = فليس لعمر الله ذاك يقين !

وهذه الأبيات للفرزدق حين ندم على تطليق امرأته
ندمتُ ندامة الكسعي لما = غدت مني مطلقة نوار
فأصبحت الغداة ألوم نفسي = بأمر ليس لي فيه اختيار 
وكانت جنتي فخرجت منها = كآدم حين أخرجه الضرار

وقال الغنوي 
إن النساء متى ينهين عن خلقٍ = فإنه واقعٌ لابد مفعول !

ويقول ابن عبد ربه
بيضاءُ يَحمرُّ خدَّاها إذا خَجِلت = كما جَرى ذهبٌ في صفحتَيْ وَرَقِ

----------


## أم شهد

وهذه الأبيات الجميلة لجميل بثينة 
خليليّ، إن قالت بثينةُ: ما لهُ  = أتانا بلا وعدٍ ؟ فقولا لها : لها 
أتى ، وهو مشغُولٌ لعُظمِ الذي به = ومن بات الليل يرعى السهى سها
بثينةُ تُزري بالغزالةِ في الضّحى = إذا برزت ، لم تبق يوماً بها بها
لها مقلةٌ كَحلاءُ ، نَجْلاءُ خِلقَة  = كأنّ أباها الظبيُ ، وأمها مها
دهنتني بودٍ قاتلٍ ، وهو متلفي =  وكم قتلتْ بالودّ من ودّها ، دها

وهذه أيضًا لجميل بثينة
ليت شعري ، أجَفوة ٌ أم دَلالٌ = أم عدوٌ أتى بثينةَ بعدي 	
فمريني ، أطعكِ في كلّ أمرٍ = أنتِ ، والله ، أوجَهُ الناسِ عندي !

وهذه أيضًا لجميل
بثينةُ من صِنفٍ يُقلّبنَ أيديَ الرُّماة = وما يَحمِلْنَ قوساً ولا نَبلا
ولكنماّ يظفرنَ بالصيدِ ، كلماّ = جلَونَ الثنايا الغُرّ ، والأعيُن النُّجْلا
يخالسنَ ميعاداً ، يرعنَ لقولها = إذا نَطَقَتْ ، كانت مقالتُها فَصْلا 
يرينَ قريباً بيتها ، وهي لا ترى = سوى بيتها، بيتاً قريباً ، ولا سهلا

----------


## أم شهد

هيا شاركن يا أديبات  :Smile: 

وهذه الأبيات لابن النبيه
أفديه إن حفظ الهوى أو ضيعا = ملك الفؤاد فما عسى أن أصنعا
من لم يذق ظلم الحبيب كظلمه = حلوا فقد جهل المحبة وادعى
يا أيها الوجه الجميل تدارك الصب = النحيل فقد عفا وتضعضعا
هل في فؤادك رحمة لمتيم	= ضمت جوانحه فؤادا موجعا
فتش حشاي فأنت فيه حاضر = تجد الحسود بضد ما فيه سعى
هل من سبيل أن أبث صبابتي = أو أشتكي بلواي أو أتضرعا
إني لأستحيي كما عودتني = بسوى رضاك إليك أن أتشفعا
يا برق هذا منك أصدق شيمة = يا غيث هذا منك أحسن موقعا
يا روض هذا منك أبهج منظرا = يا بحر هذا منك أعذب مشرعا
يا سهم هذا منك أصوب مقصدا = يا سيف هذا منك أسرع مقطعا
يا صبح هذا منك أسفر غرة = يا نجم هذا منك أهدى مطلعا

وهذه أيضًا لابن النبيه
تنقبت بالنور والنور = واعتجرت لكن بديجور
ساحرة الطرف ولكنها = من فترة في زي مسحور
شف بياض اللاذعن جسمها = كالخمر في باطن بلور
كأنما معصمها جدول = صيغ له سد من النور
تبسم عن منظوم در = فإن ترنمت جاءت بمنثور
كأن في مقلتها ضيغما = ينظر عن أجفان يعفور
كأنها بدر تمام على = غصن نقا أخضر ممطور

وهذه أيضًا
من سحر عينيك الأمان الأمان = قتلت رب السيف والطيلسان
أسمر كالرمح له مقلة = لو لم تكن كحلاء كانت سنان
أهيف عبل الردف حلو اللمى = مر الجفا قاس رطيب البنان
يزداد إذ أشكو له قسوة = ولو شكوت الحب للصخر لان
ساق سها رضوان عن حفظه = ففر من جملة حور الجنان
بدر وكأس الراح شمس الضحى = يا قوم ما أسعد هذا القران

----------


## أم شهد

وهذه الأبيات لسليك بن سلكة يمدح فكيهة التي أجارته 
لعمر أبيك والأنباء تنمي = لنعم الجار أخت بني عوارا
من الخفرات لم تفضح أباها = ولم ترفع لأخوتها شنارا
يعاف وصال ذات البذل قلبي = ويتبع الممنعة النوارا
وما عجزت فكيهة يوم قامت = بنصل السيف واستلبوا الخمارا

----------


## أم شهد

وهذان البيتان لابن المعتز
يا غصناً إن هزهُ مشيهُ = خشيتُ أنْ يسقطَ رمانه
إرحَم مَليكاً صارَ مُستَعبَداً = قد ذَلّ في حُبّكَ سُلطانُه 

وهذان أيضًا
غدا باحمرارِ الخدّ للحسنِ جامعاً = ومن فِيهِ للتّبَسّمِ رُضوانَا
فأبدى لنا من ثغرهِ ورضابهِ = و عارضهِ راحاً وروحاً وريحانا

وهذان
يا مُفرداً في الحُسنِ والشّكلِ = من دلّ عينيكَ على قتلي ؟!
البَدرُ من شَمسِ الضّحى نُورُهُ = والشمسُ من نوركَ تستملي !

----------


## أم شهد

وهذا البيت للمتنبي
وما التأنيثُ لاسمِ الشّمسِ عَيبٌ = ولا التّذكيرُ فَخْرٌ للهِلالِ

----------


## أم شهد

وهذه القصيدة لعمر بن أبي ربيعة
سحرتني الزرقاءُ من مارونِ = إنَّما السِّحْرُ عِنْدَ زُرْقِ العُيونِ
سحرتني بجيدها ، وشتيتٍ = وبوجهٍ ذي بهجة ٍ مسنون
كَأَقَاحٍ بِرَمْلَة ٍ ضَرَبَتْه = ريحُ جوٍّ بديمة ٍ ودجون
تَرْدَعُ القَلْبَ ذا العَزَاءِ ، وَيُسْلي = بردُ أنيابها ردوعَ الحزين
وَجَبينٍ وَحَاجِبٍ لَمْ يُصِبْهُ = نَتْفَ خَطٍّ ، كَأَنَّهُ خَطّ نونِ
فرمتني ، فأقصدتني بسهمٍ = شَكَّ مِنّي الفُؤَادَ بَعْدَ الوَتينِ
وَرَمَتْها يَدَايَ مِني بِنَبْلٍ	= كيفَ أصطادُ عاقلاً في حصون ؟
تنتحيني فلا ترى ، وترى = الناسَ بصعبٍ ممنعٍ مأمون
ذِي مَحَارِيبَ أُحْرِزَتْ أَنْ تَرَاها = كُلُّ بَيْضاءَ سَهْلَة ِ العِرْنِينِ

وهذه أيضًا لعمر بن أبي ربيعة 
ألمم بجورٍ في الصفاحِ حسانِ = هَيَّجْنَ مِنْكَ رَوَائِعَ الأَحْزَانِ
بيضٍ أوانسَ قد أصبنَ مقاتلي = يشبهنَ تلعَ شوادنِ الغزلان
واذكر لهنّ جوى ً بنفسك داخلاً = قد هاضَ عظمي حره ، وبراني
فَكَأَنَّ قَلْبَكَ يَوْمَ جِئْتَ مُوَدِّعاً = بدلالهنّ ، وربما أضناني
وَكَلِفْتُ مِنْهُنَّ الغَدَاة َ بِغَادَة ٍ= مَجْدُولَة ٍ، جُدِلَتْ كَجَدْلِ عِنانِ
ثَقُلَتْ عَجِيزَتُها فَرَاثَ قِيَامُها = وَمَشَتْ كَمَشْيِ الشّارِبِ النَّشْوَانِ
نَظَرَتْ إلَيْكَ بِمُقْلَتَيْ يَعْفُوَرة ٍ= نظرَ الربيبِ الشادنِ الوسنان
ولها محلٌّ طيبٌ تقرو به = بَقْلَ التِّلاعِ بِحَافَتَيْ عَمَّانِ
يا قلبُ ما لك لا تزالُ موكلاً = تَهْذي بِهِنْدٍ عِنْدَ حِينَ أَوَانِ
ما غن أشدتُ بذكرها ، لكنهُ = غُلِبَ العَزَاءُ، وَبُحْتُ بِالكِتْمَانِ
لَوْ كُنْتُ ، إذْ أَدْنَفْتُ مِنْ كَلَفٍ بِها = يوماً ، أصبتُ حديثها ، لشفاني
وَكأَنَّ كَافُوراً وَمِسْكاً خَالِصاً = عبقا بها بالجيبِ والأردان
وجلتْ بشيرة ُ سنة ً مشهورة ً = دون الأراكِ ، وراهنِ الحوذان
شَبَّهْتُها، مِنْ حُسْنِها ، شَمْسَ الضُّحَى = وهي القتولُ ، ودمية َ الرهبان

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك أختي أم شهد وأسال الله أن تعودي لنا بخير
ثانيا أفضل أن لاتذكــر الابيات التي فيها غزل فاحش لأنه لايليق بنا أن نذكرها في هذا المجلس الطيب
وايضا ليس من الجيد أن حفيدات الصحابيات يرددنا تلك الأبيات الـ******
هذا ماأرجوا منكن
شاكره لكن جميعا

----------

